
6 Mistakes Growth Candidates Make in the Interview Process - laurenrbass
https://www.coelevate.com/essays/6-mistakes-growth-interview
======
sharemywin
[https://www.coelevate.com/growth-team/](https://www.coelevate.com/growth-
team/)

-Done is better than perfect attitude

-Agressive and competitive mentality

-Voracious learners

-Resilient to failure and always looking to improve

-Opinions and ideas on how to do things better

-Bias towards action

-Impact driven

Sounds like a good set of value except:

Agressive and competitive mentality

Nothing wrong with being competitive but a lot companies work off a person
with the strongest personality wins. And it seems like the rudest person makes
it to the top.(Not saying that's your company.)

